# Friendly Competition Section



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

*Compound Exercise Competition Section*​
YES,Great Idea 2273.33%NO,Idea sucks 13.33%I Don't mind,I'll sit on this fence all day long thanks723.33%


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Following on from the recent threads such as the Men's 200kg Deadlift Competition & Women's 80kg Deadlift Competition and seeing as how popular and motivational they seem to be,would it not be a good idea to have a Proper section where competitions such as these could be ongoing?

Say for Bench Press,Deadlifts,Squats etc and have a constant running Comp of these with a Top 5 Chart or the like for the top lifters? Obviously with video evidence having to be posted and then form and Rep count judged over by a couple of Mods,to avoid arguments. Obviously each Competition rules being stated at the beginning and how many Reps would have to be done ie. 8 reps for Deadlift,8 for Bench etc with whatever weight the Competitors can do...and then have the Top 5 Chart. As I see this not only being very motivational for all but also friendly competitiveness coming to the forefront on an ongoing basis. Just a thought,so if you agree vote YES and NO if you don't!!!Plus I've added a Don't mind option for all you fence sitters!


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

good idea m8


----------



## bundy09 (Feb 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

Not a bad idea but you will swamp the top five within a few days with some of the top powerlifters on here and no one else will get close... the names will never change imo.

It may help to attract a few PL's to join ukm but they will start a profile register there vid then may never post again.

It would become irrelavant and pointless for 98% of the board unless you did weight classes for instance.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Deffo need weight classes. Perhaps different ranks of trainer .... like one year and under training, two years etc etc.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

I agree with the above...it would only work with weight classes.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> I agree with the above...it would only work with weight classes.


Agree with weight classes

Video of lifts needed

and how about if you natty or not


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Dagman72 said:


> Agree with weight classes
> 
> Video of lifts needed
> 
> and how about if you natty or not


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Great idea mate:thumb:


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

So for example I did 140kg deadlift for 20 reps and then someone came along and did 160kg for 10 reps - who would be winning the deadlift comp?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> So for example I did 140kg deadlift for 20 reps and then someone came along and did 160kg for 10 reps - who would be winning the deadlift comp?


1rm,x10 and x20 for each exercise may work!


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

i'd be 1 of the people who wouln't have a chance of matching some of you machines out there but i'd defo still follow/watch it... great ideas weight classes, maybe ranks & natty or not (the natty 1 might be open to abuse, yes we know lots of us are using but there will be some using who say they r not just to win. people get competitive)... only concern would be some might push it TOO far especially newbies don't want anymore poeple getting injured.


----------



## Wiggy (Nov 29, 2009)

Lloyd DA said:


> Deffo need weight classes. Perhaps different ranks of trainer .... like one year and under training, two years etc etc.


I'd like to see a Age part too say for Under 18s, as i will not be able too com[ete with the older guys but a under 18s i could.


----------



## KINGKONG24 (Mar 27, 2009)

GREAT IDEA BUT NEEDS WEIGHT CLASSES


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

This would be awesome imo,would really make you do your best to make the charts


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

surely the phrase 'friendly competition' is an oxymoron:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> 1rm,x10 and x20 for each exercise may work!


1RM calculators get a bit funny when you go over 10 reps.

Could also do lifts based upon bodyweight? I.e 1.5x BW squat for reps or whatever.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dagman72 said:


> So for example I did 140kg deadlift for 20 reps and then someone came along and did 160kg for 10 reps - who would be winning the deadlift comp?


Total tonnage lifted! So you would win!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bump,this is a great idea people!


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

bump


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

TEEN SECTION?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Come on dan,u21 section mate


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> Deffo need weight classes. Perhaps different ranks of trainer .... like one year and under training, two years etc etc.


That is an excellent idea, try and keep the competition as close as possible

this will keep people interested and challenge themselves more:thumbup1:

Weight/time training/age

I'm no good at sorting stuff like that out but would somebody else be interested,

to see if its possible??


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

May mean we need an injuries section as well:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

It would be an awesome section,if it materialises!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Will never happen.

People will want lots of different sub-categories (natural or not, weight, years training et cetera) to maximise their own chances of appearing in a respectable position.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

I think it all sounds a bit lame if i am perfectly honest.

There already is a strength section so just post up your challenge and your videos in there.

As far as the leader board there is no money involved and one of the main reasons powerlifting is a joke sport is because of the million and one classes and age groups.

IF there had to be classes then do a light weight, middle weight, heavy weight, super heavy class. A male and a female section. Age groups are stupid. Ok look just because you are not the strongest don't make try and reason it out because you are a certain age. We are all humans and weight lifted is weight lifted if you are not the top dog then admit this dont make up little p1ss poor excuses. Same goes for natural or not. Ok if you are natural and don't want a heart attack good on you but get off your little high horse YOU ARE WEAKER than the gear users end of story. Weight lifted is weight lifted!


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Con said:


> I think it all sounds a bit lame if i am perfectly honest.
> 
> There already is a strength section so just post up your challenge and your videos in there.
> 
> ...


I agree with all you post, apart from the highlighted bit. We have tested and non tested BB feds, so why should this be different?

Just for the record though, if it was to happen, weight class would probably be the easiest way to split it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> I agree with all you post, apart from the highlighted bit. We have tested and non tested BB feds, so why should this be different?
> 
> Just for the record though, if it was to happen, weight class would probably be the easiest way to split it.


Yeah but look mate not all of us want to state we are not natural. I for one live in a country where you go to prison for doing that!

There is nothing wrong with being weaker than other people there is no money involved. So if some "juicer" out lifts you why should you care be happy with your own lifts and perhaps oh i dont know use that guy as inspiration or just because he uses some thing you dont means he has to be discounted?


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Con said:


> Yeah but look mate not all of us want to state we are not natural. I for one live in a country where you go to prison for doing that!
> 
> There is nothing wrong with being weaker than other people there is no money involved. So if some "juicer" out lifts you why should you care be happy with your own lifts and perhaps oh i dont know use that guy as inspiration or just because he uses some thing you dont means he has to be discounted?


He doesnt have to be discounted, the people on the thread were looking at ways in which the competition could be made equal, and natural and assisted was one way you could do it.

I for one take inspiration from people on the board, natural or not, but setting up a comp section where everyone competes no matter what weight, years of training, naturalor not etc seems a bit flawed...

As for people stating whether they are natural or not, 99% of people on this board state conclusively either way, hardly anyone declines to comment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

robisco11 said:


> He doesnt have to be discounted, the people on the thread were looking at ways in which the competition could be made equal, and natural and assisted was one way you could do it.
> 
> I for one take inspiration from people on the board, natural or not, but setting up a comp section where everyone competes no matter what weight, years of training, naturalor not etc seems a bit flawed...
> 
> As for people stating whether they are natural or not, 99% of people on this board state conclusively either way, hardly anyone declines to comment.


But the word "competition" denotes there is a winner and some sort of prize. In this case it is simply a way to talk about your PB's which we all love to do and to get a general idea of where we stand against every one else. Or perhaps i have got the wrong end of the stick as to where this is going?


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

people hide behind this natural thing!! and they just use it as an excuse in my book!!!!


----------



## dodged (May 18, 2007)

big mutha didnt know you was even interested in training :lol:


----------

